# Ogio Grom 2011 Stand Bag



## John_Findlay (Jun 28, 2011)

My old Ogio Grom died yesterday. RIP.

After holding it together for a few months with screws and nails one of the legs finally fell off. I had bought it about 4 or 5 years ago and it had taken quite a beating in that time.......literally on some occasions. There's nothing quite so satisfying as giving your bag a good kick or a whack with your sand wedge after another flubbed chip, is there?



However, my lovely new wife had anticipated it's despatch from this earth and had ordered me this lovely new bag as a wedding pressie, which I picked up this morning.

Joy, oh joy.

 







Now, I'll confess to being a bit of an Ogio buff. That last Ogio Grom bag was the best I'd had in 30 years of golfing. It was well designed, with everything in the right place...or so I thought. I now think the 2011 model is even better.

Just a wee example. Here are the pockets which can be accessed while it's still on your back.
Water bottle pouch; tees pocket; cardholder pocket (for a strokesaver too); and a zipped pocket which will hold my lazer rangefinder; zipperless ball pocket.







The zipperless ball pocket. It says that it's "embroidery friendly". Took me a while to work that one out... until I discovered that the front zips off so that it can be placed in a sewing machine easily. Handy if you want your name on your bag!







Fleece lined valuables pocket and towel loop. Great for your video camera or whatever.







Low profile ball silo (for 3 balls); tee holders; glove or putter-cover velcro attachment strip; easy access pitchmark repairer pocket and pen/pencil pocket







Oh, and of course there's the usual full sized pocket for your waterproofs etc; another zipped pocket for woolly hats or whatever; a brolly holder; rain cover and there are 14 individual dividers for your clubs.

The straps are even more padded than my old model and there are better handles for getting it in and out of the car. I know from experience that it will perform well and all in all, very pleased and looking forward to trying it out.

Price matched from the web in American Golf at Â£113.99. They sell them at Â£149 normally! This one is in stealth black.


----------



## StuartD (Jun 28, 2011)

Good. 

I can be seen with you out on the course again. You looked like a tramp with your old bag  

Looks very similar to my Ozone 2010. It looks to stand a wee bit too upright for our scottish winds


----------



## John_Findlay (Jun 28, 2011)

You looked like a tramp with your old bag
		
Click to expand...

 

I'll be attaching the straps to myself on Sunday, Stuart, so you can carry me in the Volvo.


----------



## tincup (Jun 29, 2011)

John I couldnt agree more about your review.
I have had the same bag for the last 3 months and think it is absolutely brilliant (mine is also in stealth black).
It is the first Ogio bag I have owned and I cant see me using any other make again


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks fairly weighty? What's the weight like when you've loaded it up?

Looks to be a great bag though!


----------



## tincup (Jun 29, 2011)

Suprisingly its not that heavy,
I have quite easily played 36 holes in a day with it and not felt too tired.


----------



## StuartD (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks fairly weighty? What's the weight like when you've loaded it up?
		
Click to expand...

yes it is a bigger bag, but the time you load any bag with all your clubs, waterproofs and balls etc any difference in bag weight is hardly noticable


----------



## thecraw (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks good Mr F, I've just got the new Sun Mountain H2N0 bag, I'll do a review on it soon enough.


----------

